# Another "won't start" Altima



## tomtom17 (Jun 10, 2006)

'97 Altima.. battery reading 12.6V... When attempting to start the car volts drop to less than 4 volts... Volts climb back to 12.6 V when ignition is turned off.. Lights. horn. windows all work.. Car will only start when another battery attached( jumping off ).. Used batttery #2 to start the car.. Voltage drop happen again... car did not start... it seems way to much resistance in the circiut occurs at start-up.. Suggestions please.. thanks..


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

your starter is junk. It is requiring far too much voltage to crank the engine over. Replace the starter. and make sure that the new(rebuilt) starter is tested at the auto parts store before you leave. That should fix your problem.

Darktide


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Next time do not crank the engine and see what you get for voltage. A fully charged battery should not be dropping that much. If that looks good then it is likely the starter or something else in starting system drawing too much currrent.


----------



## tomtom17 (Jun 10, 2006)

I do not believe this , but the *battery* was bad.. New battery fixed the problem... Only thing that we could determine is that a possible bad cell in the battery... New battery voltage when idling is 14+ volts.. current was 600 amps.. go figure..


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

that's very unusual because most of the time a battery with a bad cell will NEVER read full voltage. And normally won't climb back up to the correct voltage. *shrug* I've seen weirder. Glad you were able to find/fix the problem.


Darktide


----------

